# oh my god luna ate her hair elastic!!!!



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

hello guys 

i just saw Luna gobble up her hair elastic .....I swear im having such a baaaaaad week !!! I tried getting her but too late she gobled it up now what??with the darn coccidia taking over my life these days now this?? you guys think she will poo it out ????? has it ever happened to anyone else?? im so worried last thing i need is another vet visit . 


anna


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

how big is it? like one of the regular thin rubber bands? i could be wrong, but it will probably just come out later. my puppy swallows so much sand every time he goes to the beach. one time he pooped out a rock :huh: 

but he's still alive and kickin', if that's any consolation.

is luna on albon?


----------



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Sep 25 2009, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833741


> how big is it? like one of the regular thin rubber bands? i could be wrong, but it will probably just come out later. my puppy swallows so much sand every time he goes to the beach. one time he pooped out a rock :huh:
> 
> but he's still alive and kickin', if that's any consolation.
> 
> is luna on albon?[/B]


yes its one of those small elastics!! and yes she is being treated for coccidia, with sulfamoxidine here in canada its S-125....yes that is consoling i have had such a rough time lately thankx :wub: 

anna


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I don't think it will be a problem. Just keep an eye on her and make sure she is going to the potty. If anything out of the ordinary happens then call the vet. But I think she will be fine.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If that's the only thing your baby ever eats you are lucky! LOL! Mine have eaten over the years, buttons, 
beads, a pearl, an earring, soap!, stuffing, postage stamps and probably other things I don't want to know about. The old
saying around here is "this too shall pass"...and it does...in a day or two.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

The acid in her stomach will probably eat it up......CeeCee has eaten her bands at times!!! The first time I was concerned but I think she will be alright!!! Any change from the norm, call the vet~~~


----------



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thankx soooooooo much guys i feel more relieved now with my luck lately i relly panicked!!!!!!

you guys are just great always there for me 


anna

oxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 25 2009, 09:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833793


> If that's the only thing your baby ever eats you are lucky! LOL! Mine have eaten over the years, buttons,
> beads, a pearl, an earring, soap!, stuffing, postage stamps and probably other things I don't want to know about. The old
> saying around here is "this too shall pass"...*and it does...in a day or two*.[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Let's just hope that when she poops it out, it doesn't sling the poop back into her. :biggrin: I'm sure she'll be fine.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

lol that is funny -- my parents silky ate a bag of my mom's gold jewelry and she had my nephews out there looking for the jewelry for a week and never found anything so we call him the golden dog lol 

it usually takes 24-48 hrs to pass so after 48 hrs you are in the clear 

QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 25 2009, 09:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833793


> If that's the only thing your baby ever eats you are lucky! LOL! Mine have eaten over the years, buttons,
> beads, a pearl, an earring, soap!, stuffing, postage stamps and probably other things I don't want to know about. The old
> saying around here is "this too shall pass"...and it does...in a day or two.[/B]


----------



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

hello everyone,

I would like o say since the elastic incident Luna has had 4 bowel movements but no elastic? will it come out whole or could her stomach have broken it down? starting to feel silly checking her poopies lol , my husband thinks im crazy :wacko1: hahah.


anna
oxoxoxoxox


----------



## DenaBear07 (Aug 7, 2007)

as long as shes eating and drinkingn well, having normal bowel movements, and theres no vomiting or lethargy, i wouldn't worry too much!
Dena


----------



## petula (Sep 18, 2007)

The weirdest thing we've had make the journey was the leg of a mini-koosh ball with the head and limbs of a halloween cat. It came out looking exactly the same as it did when it went in. (It was bright orange and black, so I didn't have to search for it!) I thought Farley would never grow out of swallowing things, but at two years old, he's pretty much over it. It was a real breakthrough the day he spit out a piece of paper he was chewing on. Kleenex, though, still tastes great to him.

I agree that the elastic should be no problem.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

As a puppy my Smudge was notorious for eating hair elastics. She'd actually gobble down clumps of them and they always passed. Your baby should be fine. I'm sorry to hear about the Coccidia though. What a pain and extra expense to get a new puppy who has it.

Cathy


----------



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you everyone ,

I appreciate the time to answer and ease my worries ,you are all wonderful , iam so happy to have found this site .......



love 

anna


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Coco @ Sep 26 2009, 12:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833838


> Let's just hope that when she poops it out, it doesn't sling the poop back into her. :biggrin: I'm sure she'll be fine.[/B]



The poop will have a topknot but other than that...no worries. :biggrin:


----------

